# Plugs



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

What's everyone's opinion on the best plugs for the Cruze. I'm hoping something easily obtainable from any local parts shop


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

A lot of us on here are using NGK BKR7E's with good results. Easy to find and inexpensive.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

^^2nd this. Same heat range as stock plugs but with nickel-plated copper core instead of the stock iridium tips. Some people are able running bigger gaps with them as well.


----------



## AMDATIABIT (Jul 31, 2012)

Perfect, that's what I'm getting next and was also wondering! Recommended gap for 1.4T?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Recommended gap for 1.4T?


 You should check with VTuner. Those of us with Trifecta tunes have been advised to keep it to .028.


----------

